# 2Achs Steuerung mit TIA V15



## Raphael1 (8 Oktober 2018)

Ich würde gerne über V15 einen 2-Achs Laserschneider betreiben. Der Laser müsste dann so formen ausschneiden. Daher wollte ich fragen ob das mit Sinumerik funktioniert oder welche anderen Möglichkeiten mir noch bleiben würden.
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## gravieren (8 Oktober 2018)

Grundsätzlich :
Denke, du benötigst 3 Achsen  ?



Die Konturen müssten erzeugt werden !

Wie willst du die:
-Erzeugung der Konturen
-Speicherung der Daten
-Anwahl der Daten/Konturen 
-Nullpunkte setzen
- . . .

Gewährleisten ?
Kostenrahmen  ?


----------



## gravieren (8 Oktober 2018)

Sorry.

Überlesen   !

Sinumerik würde funktionieren  !
Geht auch mit  TIA v15   !
(Toolbox)


https://www.siemens.com/global/de/home/produkte/automatisierung/systeme/cnc-sinumerik.html


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2018)

Du kannst dich auch bei OpenSource umschauen.
Such mal unter grbl und Laser.


----------



## Raphael1 (12 Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir das mal mit Sinumerik angeschaut und das ist mir zu teuer. Daher eine andere Frage, gibt es ein Programm das mit Tia Portal kommuniziert, also in Tia Portal mir die Daten liefert wohin die Achse fahren soll. Sprich das ich in das Programm ein Bild schwarzweiß reinlade und der mir dn die Daten an Tia schickt was die Achse zu tun hat.
Danke


----------



## gravieren (12 Oktober 2018)

Grundsätzlich geht das mit TIA.

Jedoch denke ich, dass es für dich nicht realisierbar ist  !

Grobgedanken:
- Eine Datei aufbereiten und alle benötigten Inhaltlich darin speichern.
- Übertragen der Darei in die TIA  ( FTP, V24, TCP, Netzfreigaben . . .)
- TIA-Programm liest diese Datei und bereitet die Daten auf.  (Linien, Kreisbewegungen)
- Bedieneinheiten einrichten: Vorschubschalter, Zyklus Start/Stop
- Nahtstellen für Signal:  Wasser ein, Absaugung ein . . . .
- Möglichkeiten für Startpunkte / Offset  , antasten, . . .
- Möglichkeiten z.b.  Satzsuchlauf, Sätze ausblenden . . .
- . . .


Wie groß soll der Laser werden   ?

Tischabmessungen  . . .


----------



## gravieren (12 Oktober 2018)

Raphael1 schrieb:


> Sprich das ich in das Programm ein Bild schwarzweiß reinlade und der mir dn die Daten an Tia schickt was die Achse zu tun hat.



Du meinst z.b:

Raster mit 2000x2000 Punkten.
In der Datei sagst du dann, dass in der ersten Reihe die ersten 5 Punkte schwarz, alle anderen Punkte weiss sind.
Dann weiter zur 2. Reihe  .
U.s.w.

Das könnte auf dem ersten Blick gegen.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (14 Oktober 2018)

gravieren schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich geht das mit TIA.
> 
> 
> Grobgedanken:
> ...



würdest du mir mal erklären wie man mit dem TIA Portal etwas steuert ?
und eine brauchbare Bewegungsführung für  einen Laser ,3 Achsen ,mit einer SPS  


@Raphael
Dun solltest dir erstmal Gedanken über die Hardware machen 
Achsmotoren , Antriebsregler , dann eine dazu passende Steuerung möglicherweise was Industrie taugliches oder wie Blockmove erwähnte 
eine OpenSource  Lösung .


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2018)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es schon in der aktuellen TIA-Version enthalten ist, aber mindestens in der nächsten war doch auch ein neues Technologieobjekt angekündigt, ich glaube ein 3-Achser. Damit sollte das dann evtl. gehen. Es gibt hier Leute, die mehr mit den TO arbeiten und sich sicherlich auch dazu mal melden.
Ich hab vor Jahren mal eine Festo-SPS mit CNC programmiert, die konnte das. Allerdings ist generell die Erstellung des CNC-Programms ein Problem. Dafür gibt es aber PC-Software und das Ergebnis könnte man dann an die SPS übergeben.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (15 Oktober 2018)

Hallo 
 ein Technologieobjekt wird aber nicht von TIA gesteuert es wird mit TIA in die CU befördert, genau wie das PLC Programm das mit TIA erstellt wird und in die Steuerung geladen wird.

Ich habe den Verdacht das der TE vermutet das TIA irgend etwas steuern kann.           

und wie du selbst anführst  "Festo SPS mit CNC " wobei die CNC sicherlich die Bewegungsführung erledigt.

Ich halte es für unmöglich nur  mit einer 1500er SPS ein brauchbares Ergebnis zu erzielen.
Sollte es anders sein wären alle CNC Steuerungen von Siemens obsolet.
mit eine alten FM3XX (komm nicht mehr auf den Namen ) könnte man es versuchen das war eine 300er CPU mit ein wenig CNC für die Bewegungsführung, gibst sicher bei Ebay.


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2018)

Ah, habs gefunden, V4.0 in TIA V15:



> ● Technologieobjekt Kinematik (S7-1500T)
> Das Technologieobjekt Kinematik ("TO_Kinematics") dient zur Verschaltung von
> Positionierachsen und Gleichlaufachsen zu einer Kinematik. In der Konfiguration des
> Technologieobjekts Kinematik verschalten Sie die Achsen entsprechend des
> konfigurierten Kinematiktyps.



Kinematik geht allerdings nur mit der T-CPU, siehe Peter, das ist dann extra Hardware auf der SPS.

Vergessen hab ich noch die Simotion, mit der könnte das auch machbar sein und die ist (mehr oder weniger) inzwischen im TIA "integriert".


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2018)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> mit eine alten FM3XX (komm nicht mehr auf den Namen ) könnte man es versuchen das war eine 300er CPU mit ein wenig CNC für die Bewegungsführung, gibst sicher bei Ebay.



FM357  (NCU570)   -->  Konnte 4 Achsen  ( 3 Achsen + 1 Spindel)
Mit einer zusätzlichen Baugruppe waren   5 Achsen +( 4 Achsen + 1 Spindel)

P.S.:
Habe noch eine hier "rumliegen".
Zum testen/spielen mit einer MMC103/PCU50  super.


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2018)

Schau dir doch mal hier:
https://www.siemens.de/Digital-Factory/download/EventDocs/Motion Control im TIA Portal.pdf

Seite 19   --> Motion Control   .


----------



## DanielBrosi (1 November 2018)

Nimm eine B&R und verwende CNC-Code. Bubi-einfach, schon mehrfach so gemacht. Musst einfach die G-Funktionen kennen. Sogar Kurveninterpolationen sind so einfach zu realisieren.


----------

